# Do all PCOS sufferers have irregular/absent periods?



## kitty4 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have had PCOS myself with slight weight gain, and infrequent periods, a friend of  mine who is very overweight is going to start ttc shortly and does actually have normal periods is worried she might have PCOS as she finds it really difficult to lose weight and puts it all on around her middle (which my consultant told me is a classic PCOS characteristic)  Obviously she needs to go through all the loops but wondered if it is actually ALL PCOS sufferers who encounter irregular periods or should she consider herself safe from this as she has regular periods?

Thanks any advice appreciated

Kitty4


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kitty

Just wanted to post to say

I have heard of ladies with a regular cycle having pcos

I have a 31 day cycle, however this has only been since i had ovarian drilling prior to that i could have cycles from 6 weeks to 3 months.

Its hard to say but i would say the best advice is for her to go and see her gp for them to start running some tests or referral to a gynae should the gp think its needed

Not long to go for you now sweetie ur pg seems to have gone really quickly ur bundle will soon be here aaw bless

Emilyxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Kitty

I was diagnosed with pcos in Spetember 04 , but new I had it for a while.

I had no period for over 12 months.  But my firend has a period every 2 weeks we both have pcos .

I would take Emilys advice and get your friend to go and see her gp.  I was the one who told my friend to go and see her doctor.

Hope this helps
Love Charlotte
(i have been on metformin since sept 04 and my cycle's are now 36 days apart )


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have recently been diagnosed as having PCOS and had no idea until ttc, as my periods have been regular as clockwork at every 29/30 days.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi there

i suffer from pcos to i also have the weight gain but i have never suffered from irregular periods they have always been on time 28 days maybe every now and then it can be a day early or just a day late but nothing drastic
                                    love baby wisper


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

hiya,

I have pcos and have a few of the symptoms including excess weight and hair.  I do have a regular as clockwork 28 cycle though.  I did go 8 years at one time without a period though, but for the duration of that I was on dianette and as soon as I stopped taking it I got my period.  Only reason I used dianette was to get rid of the hair cos it was a very big problem for me.

I hope this helps


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

ZoeP - Isn't Dianette a miracle pill! It did so much for my symptoms! Wish they could make it without the contraceptive bit in, then we'd be fine!  

I've just posted on another thread, but I'll type some here too!

Not all PCOS sufferers have Polycystic Ovaries, they can just have the syndrome - which includes weight gain, excess hair etc etc. It could be possible then Kitty for your friend to have PCOS but not PCO! If you get my drift!

Don't know if this helps or not!  

KerryB
x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I go through phases where my periods can come reguarly, every 35-45 days.  Or they can disappear from months on end.  
When I was younger I used to have 2lots of bleeding per month, then go without a period for roughly 6months.


----------



## monkeymocker (Oct 6, 2005)

Firstly 'Hi!!' this is my first post and was looking about to see what everyone knows. I have PCOS and I have been on Dianette and Metformin for a few years and to be honest haven't noticed a change at all. In fact unless I am on Dianette I never have a period. Does anyone know if not having periods makes your chances of getting pregnant (with treatment) less?


----------

